# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte > SALIME >  Video de la construcción el embalse de Grandas de Salime

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
No encuentro el foro apropiado para incluir este vídeo de Youtube donde se aprecia la construcción el embalse asturiano de Grandas de Salime. 
Trabajo para los señores moderadores :Smile: 

http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...53675455182250

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Otro video más: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-rqE...eature=related

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## jlois

> Otro video más: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-rqE...eature=related
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio





> Hola a todos.
> No encuentro el foro apropiado para incluir este vídeo de Youtube donde se aprecia la construcción el embalse asturiano de Grandas de Salime. 
> Trabajo para los señores moderadores
> 
> http://video.google.es/videoplay?doc...53675455182250
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Saludos Antonio, lo tienes en Norte, Salime ...je je je, por cierto , me he animado y he abierto un tema sobre él aunque ya había información en dicho lugar. Magnífico embalse, y un lugar increible, un paisaje típico asturiano.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola

Ya está en su sitio, Antonio :Smile: 
Muy buenos los vídeos, no me canso de ver como se construyeron nuestros embalses.

Un saludo

----------

